# 94 pathfinder speaker sizes? (and more)



## finding_a_path (May 22, 2004)

wassup all.. this is my first post, seems like a nice site! I searched on this topic, and didnt find anything for a 94 4x4 xe-v6. 

The fronts look to me like 6x9s, what is in the back? There are tweets on the front pillars, 2ways in the front doors, and a rack on the rear ceiling with tweets and mids. 

I dont think I have a Bose system that others describe, so there should be no factory amp right? This is my first nissan, so please enlighten me about anything tricky with wiring a H/U or speakers.

The crutchfield site said it had nothing that fit my pathy!? :wtf: Best buy site was saying 6x8s and 4x6s fit.

any help appreciated.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Fronts are 6x9. It may just be that im tired as shit, but i cant seem to find what the rears are.


----------

